# Chery Rolls Out Its First Electric Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Chery uses iron-phosphate-based lithium-ion batteries for S18, which can be fully charged in 4 to 6 hours and 80 percent charged in half an hour

More...


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

News Bot said:


> Chery uses iron-phosphate-based lithium-ion batteries for S18, which can be fully charged in 4 to 6 hours and 80 percent charged in half an hour
> 
> More...


lol double the range of the Chevy volt


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well at least thats what they are claiming, vaporware is not strictly an american product. I would love to see them exceed the volt, but lets face it, the volt is already obsolete based on what we know the tech can do.

I hope they succeed.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

That Bloomberg story has the wrong info, it's NOT a plug-in hybrid. (That's what happens when you send a bot to bring you news)

The *real* story.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> That Bloomberg story has the wrong info, it's NOT a plug-in hybrid. (That's what happens when you send a bot to bring you news)
> 
> The *real* story.


ahh...from your "real" story...

_"Plugged into a 220V outlet, it can charge in 4 to 6 hours or hooked up to a "fast-charger" it can fill to 85 per cent of its capacity in 30 minutes."_


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Does this car company remind anyone of the movie Cherry 2000?


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

tj4fa said:


> ahh...from your "real" story...
> 
> _"Plugged into a 220V outlet, it can charge in 4 to 6 hours or hooked up to a "fast-charger" it can fill to 85 per cent of its capacity in 30 minutes."_


And? The only incongruency I see is 85 % instead of 80%. That's not quite the same as a complete drivetrain error.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> And? The only incongruency I see is 85 % instead of 80%. That's not quite the same as a complete drivetrain error.


You said "That Bloomberg story has the wrong info, it's NOT a plug-in hybrid. (That's what happens when you send a bot to bring you news)"

But both stories said the car was a plug in hybrid. So where's the drivetrain error you're talking about?


----------



## Weird Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

Where does he second story mention anything about it being a plug in hybrid?


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

tj4fa said:


> But both stories said the car was a plug in hybrid. So where's the drivetrain error you're talking about?


As Weird Harold asked, where does the second story mention the word plug-in hybrid? The key word, "hybrid" is absent from the second story which is the difference in drivetrain I referred to.


----------

